# Other Pets > Birds >  Rescued a Quaker parrot

## snakemomma77

Anyhow I went to visit my friend and upon arriving I saw the husband taking the Quaker outside into the garage. I asked why was he moving it and he told me that the daughter was not taking care if it. She went to spend the night with one of her friends, left the bird with green water and poop in its food. So I changed water and food and the bird spent the next two days in a dark garage all alone. I told my friend that I would take the bird home and take care of it. Long story short. Bird is now at my house with new cage and toys. Bird has very bad cage aggression and is a closet talker. Taking him Friday to have wings clipped then we will start training to step up from cage. He can step up from the floor but flys off. I really hope he will get over this cage aggression. Any advice will be welcomed. Thanks in advance.

----------


## Spirit_Scale

Thanks for rescuing the little guy!

But *PLEASE* DO NOT clip him. It damages them emotionally and physically/mentally and actually makes them far more aggressive and defensive since they're prey animals and need to feel like they can get away and protect themselves so if clipped they're neurotic and stressed out because they know they can't flee if threatened---so they lash out. 

Its a huge huge myth that birds are 'tamer' with clipped wings. My African Grey came to me much like your quaker did and only stepped from the floor like yours did. However she bit LESS once the wings grew in and now steps up anywhere. I haven't clipped her in almost seven years and won't ever do it (she came to me clipped about 8 years ago).

What happens instead is 'learned helplessness' sets in. Using the clipped wings make them tamer is the same scenario as if a stranger you didn't know or trust but wanted to touch you broke your legs. You wouldn't like them, but you'd know that you were helpless and couldn't get away.

Quakers are known to be 'cage territorial'---but keep in mind what you think of as aggression might just be him being defensive and scared. He steps off the floor because the floor is more threatening for him (as flightless prey animal) than your hand---but the cage is his home and safety. 
To help with it, rearrange toys/perches etc and let him sleep in another room away from his cage and play away from his cage---this helps him avoid feeling like its a nest (since the only time a parrot eats/sleeps/lives 24/7 in one spot is breeding season and obviously he'll protect his nest). 

Go slow, don't use force and be respectful of him. Parrots are more like children or humans than dogs---they don't serve or want to please 'a master'. Look up positive reinforcement and clicker training. Building trust, independance and empowerment in parrots is the crucial step.

----------


## snakemomma77

Thank you!  I have done tons of research for Quaker parrots. I just got this bird Sunday of this week so right now I'm letting it get adjusted to having people around as to where before it was stuck in a room by himself all day. 
I will not clip it's wings. I am going to buy him a play gym so that he won't stay on his cage all day.  Thanks you for your advice. 
I added a pic for everyone to see.

----------

